

7 Tips for viral marketing - rchambers
http://www.baekdal.com/articles/Branding/viral-marketing-tricks/
Thomas Baekdal lists 7 tipps for successful viral marketing.
======
run4yourlives
Come on now, link to the original:
[http://www.baekdal.com/articles/Branding/viral-marketing-
tri...](http://www.baekdal.com/articles/Branding/viral-marketing-tricks/)

------
jamesbritt
So, who else feels that "viral" marketing is past its sell-by date?

It now seems too willfully hip, and more conniving than clever.

